
Show HN: What I think Elon Musk means by ‚reasoning from first principles‘ - benjohnson1707
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;NqoAewqtT8<p>I wrote a (relatively lengthy) case study about Musk and his ‚physics-driven‘ approach to problem-solving (my own research and interpretations).<p>Feedback is very much appreciated - especially if you think it‘s kind of useless as a framework (and why). Thanks!
======
compressedgas
[http://archive.is/z69K8](http://archive.is/z69K8)

